# Would this work?



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't, but then again I've never tried it either.

I am looking for a way to keep my bait alive longer than 10 minutes out of the water. I am considering making something similar to this: http://baitbaskets.com/

I'd tie off an anchor to the bottom and put a buoy on top just for good measure. Walk it out into the surf aways and have a place to put my whitebait/ladyfish/mullet/etc. Hopefully keep my bait alive and kickin for a few days.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

By surf, do you mean some where out in the Gulf? And by a few days, do you mean leaving it out unattended?

I wont comment on the legalities of it as I have no clue but I will tell you that if you leave it unattended it probably wont be yours long before some one posts on here that they foud a cool bait pin at the beach.


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, the gulf. 

Not sure if it's legal or not, although I don't see much difference between it and a crabtrap, which is legal with a buoy attached (I think).

As long as I had fish in there I would leave it out. I am only down there a few weeks a year, and I pretty well fish from sun-up til sundown while I'm there, so it would only be left unattended at night.

The old-timer that lives on the beach puts his crab trap out often, and has never mentioned a problem with theft.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

I was thinking of something like that myself, but more for my boat, since i don't have a livewell. Here's what I was thinking: get some thin pvc pipes (8 pieces) stick 4 and 4 together to make top and bottom, attach parts of my ripped castnet to it including a lid you can open. Then drill holes in the bottom 4 pipes so they can fill with water, add a little of lead to it so it 
will swimm nicely on top of the water. And then have it swimming on the side of the boat while anchord. I think something like that should be farely easy to make.
Yeah, i see you losing that net/basket pretty soon if you leave it off the beach.... Sharks, current, waves, tides,... Unless maybe you would anchor it down with something big.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

"...attach parts of my ripped castnet to it including a lid you can open. "

IMHO, anywhere near the intracoastal canal or in or near any bay = otter block party. Your net won't last a day. They are smarter than the average bear, and stronger, too.

Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

biminitwist said:


> "...attach parts of my ripped castnet to it including a lid you can open. "
> 
> IMHO, anywhere near the intracoastal canal or in or near any bay = otter block party. Your net won't last a day. They are smarter than the average bear, and stronger, too.
> 
> ...


naaah, i was gonna use it next to the boat, to keep my bait fresh, not leave it overnight


----------

